# It's The Way



## m.blankenship (Nov 11, 2005)

It's the way the light catches
your eyes sometimes.
The way I see your smile
that I rarely get to see.
So bashful to catch your stare
in a conversation,
you're so unaware that sometimes
I have no idea what you're saying.
So caught up in that 
trance
when you speak
yet so uneasy you'll catch on,
therefore I fidget with 
whatever
is around.
The way I felt your body
next to mine.
Although I wasn't touching you
I was wanting to.
And that once in awhile 
my heart drops
when you say my name,
the way you say my name
I crave that. 

_from The Notebook Diaries available at http://www.lulu.com/funkybeanz_


----------

